# Returning to SA from the UK after several years and have a few things I need to send



## Modernmuso (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm in a bit of a pickle. I recently decided to not go for any new visas (The new restrictions are sooooo hard to meet) in the UK and have to return to South Africa in short notice (29th September). I've booked my flight etc, but my main concern is that I set up a fairly complicated music recording studio while living in the UK and would like to send my mac and the various components back to South Africa. 

All together it's not more than 50kg so the option of "half a crate" seems a bit excessive. Does anyone have any suggestions or experience in this regard?

All the best and thanks for taking the time to read my post,
A


----------



## OpenSkies (Aug 29, 2011)

Modernmuso said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm in a bit of a pickle. I recently decided to not go for any new visas (The new restrictions are sooooo hard to meet) in the UK and have to return to South Africa in short notice (29th September). I've booked my flight etc, but my main concern is that I set up a fairly complicated music recording studio while living in the UK and would like to send my mac and the various components back to South Africa.
> 
> ...


Can highly recommend company called U-BAG - they are South African company with branch in UK. Give Jason a call - he is very helpful. Just Google U-bag for contact details. All the best


----------

